# Bank/-leitzahl und KtoNr prüfen



## JoeBloggs (17. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich suche gerade doch kann ich leider nix finden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Bankleitzahl, Bankname und Kontonummer zu validieren? Ich habe eine nette Api gefunden http://www.uniserv.de aber die wollen Kohle dafür und ich brauche das eher für den letzten Feinschliff bei einer FH Präsi...

Gibt es da nicht etwas günstigeres?

Thx, Markus


----------



## nhoj (17. Juni 2006)

Eine alternative Möglichkeit wäre das ganze selbst zu schreiben. Dazu kannst du dir von der Bundesbank die Liste aller Banken inkl. Bankleitzahlen und ihrer Methode zur Berechnung der Prüfziffer für Kontonummern runterladen.

Wenn du den Aufwand betreiben möchtest, helfen dir folgende Links bestimmt weiter: 
http://www.bundesbank.de/download/zahlungsverkehr/bankleitzahlen/20060903/blz_20060605.xls
http://www.bundesbank.de/download/zahlungsverkehr/zv_pz200606.pdf
http://www.bundesbank.de/zahlungsverkehr/zahlungsverkehr_pruefziffernberechnung.php


----------



## JoeBloggs (17. Juni 2006)

ACH WIE GEIL!
Das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen!

Danke!

P.S.falls es eine API gibt bin ich natürlich weiterhin dankbar


----------

